# Misterious Nova (military?) Wristwatch



## Waffen (Jul 26, 2008)

Dear friends, is there anybody who can tell me anything about my Swiss-made wristwatch NOVA, shown on the photo?

Personally, I couldn't find any information about year of manufacturing + is it military type or not, etc.?

Please help, thank You!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its in the Mil 'style' but the best way to confirm any mil history it would be if it had any markings on the back......


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

The style of the case and crown suggest it's around 50 years old, at a guess.


----------



## theoldtimer (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi, I recently brought a Nova Swiss Made Watch for Â£1.00 in a Charity Shop. It is a wind up watch and seems to be working o.k? I know nothing about Nova watches and like yourself I cant find anything on the Internet about Nova Watches. I dont know how to upload an an image of my watchon here, can any one help? It comes up as image URL Http????? . Geoff



Waffen said:


> Dear friends, is there anybody who can tell me anything about my Swiss-made wristwatch NOVA, shown on the photo?
> 
> Personally, I couldn't find any information about year of manufacturing + is it military type or not, etc.?
> 
> Please help, thank You!


----------

